# javac-Befehl nicht gefunden



## RealHAZZARD (9. August 2005)

Tag auch.

 Ich hab das übliche Problem wie jeder Anfänger. Ich wollte ein Java-Prog ausführen
 und bekam aber nur eine Fehlermeldung "Befehl nicht gefunden". Ich hab schon gelesen
 dass man da einen Parameter übergeben muss, aber ich hab da keine Ahnung wie ich
 mache, könnt ihr mir da helfen?

 Danke.


----------



## RMI_17 (9. August 2005)

Bei "Befehl nicht gefunden" würde ich darauf tippen dass du die PATH Variable nich upgedated hast. Und das Betriebssystem daesshalb den Befehl nicht findet.

Welches Betriebssystem hast du Dann schreib ich dir wie man die Variable setzt


----------



## RMI_17 (9. August 2005)

Und übrigens:

javac = compiler

zum ausführen brauchst du den Befehl

java

Wenn du ne kleine Anleitung brauchst dann sags ich mach dich eine


----------



## RedWing (9. August 2005)

Hallo, 
Sun hat dafür eine wunderschöne Anleitung...

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install.html
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install.html

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RealHAZZARD (10. August 2005)

Hallo.
Erstmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Ich hab das bei Sun mal probiert, aber ich steig das nicht so richtig durch.
Wäre schön wenn du mir ne kleine Anleitung machen könntest.
Ich verwende XP.
Ich hab auch schon rausgefunden, dass ich dazu in Systemsteuerung>System>Erweitert>
Umgebungsvariablen gehen muss. Aber was ich da eintragen muss, hab ich offenbar noch 
nicht verstanden.
OK. erstma...
Danke


----------



## RMI_17 (10. August 2005)

OK 

1. Installation

sagen wir du hast java nach c:\jdk1.3.1_14 installiert

1. Du gehst in die Umgebungsvariablen und doppelklickst auf die Variable PATH. Solltest die Variable nicht editieren können hast du keine Rechte (du brauchst Adminrechte)

2. Dann wenn sich ein Fenster geöffnet hat gehst du ans ende der unteren Textbox.

WICHTIG: Das letzte Zeichen sollte jetzt ein ';' sein, sollte das nicht so sein musst du eines hinmachen, denn dieses Zeichen Zeigt dem OS das ein neuer Pfad beginnt

3. Nun musst du den Installationspfad von Java hinzufügen.

In unserem Beispiel: C:\jdk1.3.1_14\bin;

4. Compilieren von Programmen: 

du hast ein Programm geschrieben und das liegt hier auf C:\main.java

5. Öffne das CommandFenster (Start-Ausführen-cmd) wechsle in das Verzeichniss

cd c:

zum kompilieren gib ein

javac main.java

Wenn keine Fehler in der Klasse sind kannst du das Prog nun ausführen

java main


----------



## RealHAZZARD (10. August 2005)

OK. Danke.
Hab alles so gemacht wie Du es geschrieben hast.
Aber es geht immer noch nicht.
Irgend eine Ahnung was es noch sein könnte?


----------



## RMI_17 (10. August 2005)

Wo hast du Java installiert?


----------



## RealHAZZARD (15. August 2005)

OK. Habs jetzt zum Laufen gebracht.
Ich danke euch für eure schnelle und gute Hilfe.

Tschau.

PS: Diese Anleitung ist bestimmt nützlich für viele Anfänger. Man sollte das herforgehoben für
       andere zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

